# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  حروف المعاني المركَّبة وأثر التركيب فيها

## صدام الفايز

حروف المعاني المركَّبة وأثر التركيب فيها - د. فائزة بنت عمر المؤيَّد



أستاذ النحو والصرف المشارك بقسم اللغة العربية وآدابها



في كليَّة الآداب للبنات بالدَّمام



ملخص البحث



لقد قسَّم النحاة (الحرف) تقسيماتٍ عدَّة؛ فمنهم من قسَّمه إلى: أحادي وثنائي وثلاثي ورباعي وخماسي، وذلك كما فعل " المرادي " في " الجنى "، ومنهم من قسَّمه إلى: محض وهو الذي لا يقع في الكلام إلاَّ حرفاً، ومشترَك وهو المشارك للأسماء أو الأفعال أو كليهما، وذلك كما فعل " الإربلي " في " جواهر الأدب "، ومنهم من قسَّمه إلى: عامل لاغير، وغير عامل لاغير، وعامل وغير عامل، وذلك كما فعل " المالقي " في " رصف المباني ".



أمَّا تقسيمه إلى: بسيط ومركَّب فلم يقسِّمه هذا التقسيم حسب علمي إلاَّ أبو حيَّان في " ارتشاف الضرب "، وما ذلك إلاَّ لأنَّ التركيب على خلاف الأصل، ولذا ستنقِّب هذه الدراسة عن الحروف المركَّبة والقائلين بتركيبها حتى لو كان القائل واحداً من النحاة. 



الحرف في اللغة هو: الطَرَف والجانب، فحرف كلِّ شيءٍ ناحيته، كحرف الجبل والنهر والسيف، وحرفُ السفينة جانب شقِّها، وحرفا الرأس شقَّاه(1)، ولذا سمَّى النحاة ما يأتي في طرف الكلام "حرفا " (2).



والحروف(3) منها ما هو (بسيط) وهو الأصل، ومنها ما هو (مركَّب) وهو الفرع (4)، يقول ابن يعيش (5): (المركَّب فرعٌ على الواحد وثانٍ له؛ لأنَّ البسيط قبل المركَّب) (6)، والتركيب يكون في جزأين لا أكثر (7)، وهو عبارة عن (جمع الحروف البسيطة ونظمها لتكون كلمة) (8).



ومن اللاَّفت للنظر أنَّ الحروف الدالة على معانٍ إذا زيد منها حرفٌ إلى حرف، وضُمَّ إليه دلَّت بالضمِّ على معنًى آخر لم يدلَّ عليه واحدٌ منهما قبل الضم (9).



ولتوضيح هذا سوف تتبع هذه الدراسة بتوفيق الله أشهرَ حروف المعاني التي تركَّبت مع غيرها، وأدَّت معنًى جديدا لم تكن لتؤدِّيه قبل التركيب، كما ستتناول الأمور الأخرى التي يحدثها التركيب في هذه الحروف عدا تغيير 



معانيها، وستعرِّج على الخلاف الذي دار بين النحاة حول تركيب بعض هذه الحروف؛ بما يوضِّح حجة القائلين بتركيبه، ورأي المخالفين له وحجتهم... وهذه الحروف هي:



الحرف الأول: حرف التنبيه والاستفتاح(10)(أل  )



وهو مركَّبٌ (11) من "همزة" الاستفهام الدالة على الإنكار وحرف النفي "لا "، وبما أنَّ الإنكار ما هو إلَّا نفي، ونفي النفي إثبات، لذا أفاد هذا الحرف بعد تركيبه التوكيد والتحقيق (12)، يقول ابن هشام (13): (وإفادتها التحقيق من جهة تركيبها من "الهمزة" و" لا "، وهمزة الاستفهام إذا دخلت على النفي أفادت التحقيق) (14) ويستدلُّ الزمخشري(15) على إفادتها التحقيق بتصدر الجملة بعدها بما تتصدر به جملة القسم؛ يقول: (ولكونها في هذا المنصب من التحقيق لا تكاد تقع الجملة بعدها إلا مُصدَّرة بنحو ما يتلقى به القسم)(16)، أمَّا عن معنى التوكيد الذي دلَّت عليه " ألا " فيبيِّن منشأه الإسفراييني (17) بقوله: (ولعلَّ التأكيد نشأ من الاهتمام المستفاد من ذكرها بشأن الكلام؛ حيث أُزيلت غفلةُ السامع بها قبل ذكره) (18).



و(ألا) هذه تختلف عن (ألا) التي للعرض في نحو قوله تعالى:



{ أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ } (النور 22)



فحرف العرض هذا لو حُذِف لتغيَّر المعنى (19)، وهو مختصٌّ بالأفعال (20)، أمَّا حرف التنبيه (ألا) فإنَّه يكون في الكلام كالحرف الزائد، يقول الهروي(21): (تكون " ألا " تنبيها وافتتاحا للكلام، وتدخل على كلامٍ مكتفٍ بنفسه)(22)، والدليل على ذلك جواز دخوله على (لا) أخرى؛ في نحو قول عمرو بن كلثوم:



ألا لا يجهلنْ أحدٌ عَلينا فنجهلُ فوقَ جهلِ الجا هِليِنا(23)



ولذا دخلت " ألا " على الجملة خبريةً كانت أو طلبية سواء أكانت الطلبية أمراً أم نهياً أم استفهاماً أم تمنياً أم غير ذلك (24)، فيليها الاسم؛ في نحو قوله تعالى:



{ أَلَا يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمْ لَيْسَ مَصْرُوفًا عَنْهُمْ } (هود 8)



ويليها الفعل؛ في نحو قول زهير: 



ألا أبلغِ الأحلافَ عنِّي رِسَالةً وذُبيَانَ هَلْ أقْسَمتُم كلَّ مُقسَمِ (25)



ويليها الحرف؛ في نحو قوله تعالى:



{ أَلَا إنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ } (يونس 62)



ويكثر مجيء النداء بعدها (26)؛ كقول الشمَّاخ: 



ألا يا اسْقِياني قبلَ غارةِ سِنْجالِ وقبلَ منَايا قدْ حَضَرْنَ وآجالِ (27). 



الحرف الثاني: حرف الجواب (بلى)



وهو مكوَّنٌ من حرف العطف "بل" و"الألف" الزائدة، وإنَّما تركَّب مع "الألف" لأنَّه حرف جواب، وحقُّ حروف الجواب أن يوقفَ عليها؛ لأنَّها (نائبة عن جملة) (28)، ولمَّا لم يمكن الوقوف على "بل" لأنَّه حرف عطف، وحروف العطف لا يوقف عليها، تركَّب مع "الألف" للوقف (29)، هذا رأي الفراء (30) ووافقه ابن فارس (31)، ويستدلان على ذلك باستعمال العرب لهذا الحرف بعد النفي ليبطله، وكأنَّه رجوعٌ عنه كما أنَّ "بل" قد استعملته العرب "للإضراب" الذي هو: الإعراض والصرف والعدل(32)، وكلُّها تؤدي معنى الرجوع، يقول الفراء: (أصلها كان رجوعاً محضاً عن الجحد إذا قالوا: ما قال عبد الله بل زيد، فكانت "بل" كلمة عطفٍ ورجوعٍ لا يصلح الوقوف عليها، فزادوا فيها ألفاً يصلح فيها الوقوف عليه، ويكون رجوعاً عن الجحد فقط، وإقراراً بالفعل الذي بعد الجحد، فقالوا "بلى" فدلَّت على معنى الإقرار والإنعام، ودلَّ لفظ "بل" على الرجوع عن الجحد فقط) (33) ويوضِّح ابن فارس المهمة التي قامت بها "الألف" سوى أنها زيدت لكي يوقف عليها بقوله: (تقول: بلى، والمعنى أنَّها "بل" وُصِلت بها ألفٌ تكون دليلا على كلام، يقول القائل: أما خرج زيد؟ فتقول: بلى، ف "بل" رجوعٌ عن جحد، و"الألف" دلالةُ كلام، كأنَّك قلت: بل خرج زيد) (34)، وهذا من أثر التركيب على هذا الحرف.



الحرف الثالث: حرف التشبيه (كأنَّ) 



وقد عدَّ ابن جني(35) تركيبَ هذا الحرف من صور إصلاح اللفظ التي عقد لها بابا في كتابه " الخصائص" أسماه (بابٌ: في إصلاح اللفظ)، يقول: (ومن إصلاح اللفظ قولهم: كأنَّ زيدا عمرو، اعلم أنَّ أصل هذا الكلام: زيد كعمرو، ثم أرادوا توكيد الخبر فزادوا فيه "إنَّ" فقالوا إنَّ زيدا كعمرو، ثم إنهم بالغوا في توكيد التشبيه فقدَّموا حرفه إلى أول الكلام عنايةً به، وإعلاماً أنَّ عقد الكلام عليه، فلمَّا تقدَّمت الكاف وهي جارة لم يجز أن تباشر "إنَّ" لأنَّها ينقطع عنها ما قبلها من العوامل، فوجب لذلك فتحها، فقالوا: كأنَّ زيدا عمرو) (36).



وبعد أن تقدَّمت (الكاف) وتركَّبت مع (إنَّ) استغنت عمَّا كانت تتعلَّق به(37)، فلم تعدْ تتعلَّق بشيء، وهذا أوَّل تغييرٍحصل لها بسبب "التركيب" أمَّا التغيير الآخر: فإنَّ معنى التشبيه الذي كانت تؤدِّيه اختلف! ويوضِّح هذا الاختلاف ابن يعيش بقوله: (فإن قيل: فما الفرق بين الأصل والفرع في "كأنَّ "؟ - قيل: التشبيه في الفرع أقعد منه في الأصل؛ وذلك إذا قلت: زيد كالأسد، فقد بنيت كلامك على اليقين ثم طرأ التشبيه بعدُ، فسرى من الآخِر إلى الأول، وليس كذلك في الفرع الذي هو قولك: كأنَّ زيداً أسد؛ لأنَّك بنيت كلامك من أوله على التشبيه) (38)، ويؤكِّد ابن جني الرأيَ القائل بأنَّ هذا التغيير سببه "التركيب" بقوله: (فهذا يدلُّك على أنَّ الشيئين إذا خُلطا حدث لهما حكمٌ ومعنى لم يكن لهما قبل أن يمتزجا) (39). 



الحرف الرابع: حرف الاستدراك (لكنَّ) 



وهو حرفٌ ينصب المبتدأ ويرفع الخبر؛ لأنَّه كغيره من الحروف الناسخة قد أشبه الفعل في لفظه ومعناه (40)، وبهذا علَّل النحاة إعمال هذا الحرف إلاَّ الفراء فقد ردَّ سببَ إعماله إلى مسألة "التركيب"؛ يقول: (وإنَّما نصبتْ العرب بها إذا شدِّدت نونها لأنَّ أصلها: إنَّ عبدَ الله قائم، فزيدت على (إنَّ) لامٌ وكاف فصارتا جميعا حرفا واحدا، ألا ترى أنَّ الشاعر قال: ولكنَّني من حبِّها لكميد فلم تدخل اللامُ إلاَّ لأنَّ معناها "إنَّ") (41).



ولو وافقناه على رأيه (42)، وقلنا إنَّ أصل هذا الحرف (إن ) التوكيدية قد تركَّبت مع "اللام" و" الكاف" الزائدتين، فماذا أحدث هذا التركيب ل " إنَّ" من تغيير؟ لقد أزال معنى " التوكيد" عنها تماماً، وأصبحت تدلُّ على معنًى لم يكن لها أبداً، وهو معنى "الاستدراك" الذي يُعرِّفه ابن هشام بقوله: 



(هو تعقيب الكلام برفع ما توهِّم ثبوته)(43)، ويقول الإسفراييني: (لأنَّها إنَّما يؤتىبها إذا توهِّم خلاف مضمون جملتها من سابقها؛ فإن قلت: زيد قائم، وتوهِّم منه أنَّ "عمرا " أيضا قائم تستدرك ذلك، فتقول: لكنَّ عمراً لم يقم) (44)، ولاشكّ أنَّ هذا المعنى لم تكن لتؤديه " إنَّ" لو لم تركَّب.



الحرف الخامس: حرف الجزم (لمَّا)



وهو مركَّبٌ من (لم) الجازمة و(ما) الزائدة (45)، وإنَّما تركَّبتا لتؤديا معاً معانيَ لا تؤدِّيها (لم) وهي مفردة بسيطة؛ وذلك لأنَّ (لم) وإن كانت تجزم الفعل المضارع وتقلب زمنه إلى الماضي وتنفي حدوثه (46) مثل (لمَّا)، إلَّا إنَّ النفي بها يختلف (47) عن النفي ب (لمَّا)، ويوضح ابن يعيش الفرق بين نفي الاثنين فيقول: ("لما " نفيا لقولهم: قد فعل، وذلك أنَّك تقول "قام " فيصلح ذلك لجميع ما تقدمك من الأزمنة، ونفيه " لم يقم "، فإذا قلت " قد قام " فيكون ذلك إثباتا لقيامه في أقرب الأزمنة الماضية إلى زمن الوجود، ولذلك صلُح أن يكون حالا … ونفيُ ذلك "لمَّا يقم " زدت على النافي وهو "لم" "ما" كما زدت في الواجب حرفا وهو "قد" لأنَّهما للحال) (48)، ولمَّا ناظرتْ (لم-ا) (قد) أُعطيت ما أعطيته (قد) من جواز حذف الفعل بعدها إذا دلَّ عليه دليل، يقول المالقي(49): (يجوز الوقف عليها، فتقول: شارف زيدٌ المدينةَ ولمَّا، وتريد: يدخلها، فحذفتَ الفعل للدلالة عليه، وكأنَّ " ما " عوضٌ منه، وذلك لمناظرتها ل "قد" إذ يجوز الوقف عليها دون الفعل، نحو قوله: … لما تزُلْ برحالنا وكأنْ قَدِ، أي: زالت) (50) وهذا لا يجوز في (لم) إلاَّ في الضرورة (51)، ويعلِّل الفارسي (52) استحسان ذلك مع (لمَّا) دون (لم) بقوله: (وإنَّما حسُن أن تحذف الفعل بعد " لمَّا " ولم يحسن ذلك في "لم"؛ لأنَّهم لمَّا استعملوها " ظرفا " في قولهم: لمَّا جئتَ جئتُ، وقعت موقع الأسماء فأشبهتها، فلما أشبهتها حسُن أن لا يقع الفعل بعدها، ولم يحسن ذلك في " لم " وأخواتها لأنَّها لم تقع في مواقع الأسماء فلم تشبهها) (53)، وهو بهذا يشير إلى التغيير الآخر الذي أحدثه التركيب في (لمَّا) وهو انتقالها من "الحرفية " إلى " الاسمية "؛ حيث عدَّها ظرفا بمعنى "حين " (54) وبهذا التغيير حصل لها تغيرٌ (في اللفظ والمعنى؛ فأمَّا التغيير في المعنى فكانت نافية فصارت موجبة، وأمَّا التغيير في اللفظ فكانت تدخل على المضارع فصارت تدخل على الماضي) (55) بل وأصبحت متضمِّنة معنى الشرط ولذا اقتضت جوابا، نحو: لمَّا جئتني أكرمتك، قال الله تعالى:



{ إِلَّا قَوْمَ يُونُسَ لَمَّا آمَنُوا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمْ } (يونس 98)



وتفارق (لما) (لم) في شيءٍ آخر، وهو أنَّها تأتي بمعنى (إلاَّ) وتقع موقعها، كما في قولهم: نشدتك الله لما فعلت، أي: إلَّا فعلت (56)، وكقوله تعالى:



{ إِنْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ لَمَّا عَلَيْهَا حَافِظٌ } (الطارق 14)



وعندها تدخل على الجملة الاسمية وعلى الفعل الماضي لفظا لا معنى، وهذا كلُّه من أثر التركيب.



الحرف السادس: حرف النصب (لن) 



والذي قال بتركيبه الخليل (57) رحمه الله فقد كان يرى أنَّه مركَّب من (لا) النافية و(أن) الناصبة للفعل المستقبل؛ وذلك لأنَّه رآه ينفي كنفي (لا) وينصب الفعلَ المستقبل كنصب (أنْ) له، ثم خُفِّفت الهمزة بالحذف فصار (لانْ) فحُذفت الألف لالتقاء الساكنين (58)، أي قد صُنِع به ما صنعه القاريء (59) عندما قرأ قولَ الله عز وجل: 



{ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ } (البقرة 203)



حيث قرأها: { فَلَثْمَ عليه }(60)، بحذف همزة (إثم) وألف (لا).



أمَّا سيبويه (61) فقد ردَّ رأي الخليل هذا؛ لأنَّه قد لاحظ أنَّ معمول الفعل بعد (لن) قد يتقدم عليها في نحو: زيداً لن أضرب، وقال: (ولو كانت على ما يقول الخليل لما قلت: أمَّا زيداً فلن أضرب؛ لأنَّ هذا اسم والفعل صلة)(62) يريد أنَّه لو كانت (لن) مركَّبة من (أنْ) و(لا) لكان الفعل بعدها صلة الموصول الحرفي (63) (أنْ)، ولمَّا جاز أن يتقدم معموله عليه؛ لأنَّ (أنْ لا يتقدم عليها ما في حيِّزها) (64) فلما جاز ذلك انتقض كون (لن) مركَّبة.



وقد اعتذر الأنباري (65) عن الخليل بأنَّ (الحروف إذا رُكِّبت تغيَّر حكمها بعد التركيب، عمَّا كانت عليه قبل التركيب) (66)، ويستدلُّ على ذلك بحرف الاستفهام "هل " فإنَّه لا يجوز أن يعمل ما بعدها فيما قبلها، لكنَّها إذا رُكِّبت مع (لا)، ودخلها معنى التحضيض جاز أن يعمل ما بعدها فيما قبلها، فيقال: زيداً هلاَّ أكرمت (67).



فإذا صحَّت دعوى تركيب (لن) من: (لا) و(أنْ) فواضحٌ جدًّا الفرقُ بين معنى (لن) ومعنى (أن)؛ ف (أن) تدلُّ على إمكان الفعل دون الوجوب والاستحالة، و(لن) تنفي معنى الإمكان الذي دلَّت عليه (أنْ) (68).



أمَّا عن الفرق بين النفي ب (لا) والنفي ب (لن) فخير مَن وضَّحه السُهيلي (69) حيث يقول: (ومن خواصها أنَّها تنفي ما قرب، لا يمتدُّ معنى النفي فيها كامتداد معنى النفي في حرف " لا " إذا قلت: لا يقوم زيد أبدا، وقد قدَّمنا أنَّ الألفاظ مشاكلة للمعاني التي هي أرواحها … فحرف " لا " لامٌ بعدها ألف، يمتدُّ بها الصوت ما لم يقطعه تضييق النفس، فآذن امتداد لفظها بامتداد معناها، و" لن " بعكس ذلك) (70)، ولا شكَّ أنَّ هذا الفرق الدقيق بينهما قد أحدثه التركيب.



الحرف السابع: حروف التحضيض (ألاّ) و(هلا) و(لولا) و(لوما) (71).



فهذه الحروف جميعها مركَّبة؛ ف " ألاًّ " مركَّبة من " أنْ " المصدرية أو المفسِّرة التي بمعنى: أي (72)، في نحو قوله تعالى: 



{ وَانطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ امْشُوا } (ص 6)



معناه: أي امشوا، و" لا " النافية، فقُلبت النون لاماً وأُدغمت.



و " هلاَّ " مركَّبة من " هل " الاستفهامية و" لا " النافية (73).



و " لولا " مركَّبة من " لو " الامتناعية و" لا " النافية (74).



و " لو ما " مركَّبة من " لو " الامتناعية و" ما " المغيِّرة (75)، أي: المغيِّرة للحرف عن معناه الذي وضِع له (76)، ف " لو " وضِعت ليمتنع بها الشيء لامتناع غيره (77)؛ وذلك نحو: لو جاء زيد لأكرمته، فمعناه: أنَّ الكرامة امتنعت لامتناع المجيء، فلمَّا تركَّبت مع " ما " دلَّت على معنى (التحضيض) الذي دلَّت عليه باقي أخواتها " ألاَّ " و" هلاَّ " و" لولا " بعد التركيب، وهو لم يكن لمفرداتها قبل التركيب.



والتحضيض: هو الحثُّ على الشيء (78)، يقال حضضته على فعله إذا حثثته عليه، ولذا لا يلي هذه الحروف إلاَّ الأفعال (79)؛ لأنَّه لمَّا (حصل فيها معنى التحضيض، وهو الحثُّ على إيجاد الفعل وطلبه، جرت مجرى حروف الشرط في اقتضائها الأفعال، فلا يقع بعدها مبتدأ ولا غيره من الأسماء) (80)، وإنَّما يقع بعدها الفعل الماضي فتكون للوم والتأنيب على ترك الفعل (81) نحو قوله تعالى: 



{ لَوْلَا جَاءُوا عَلَيْهِ بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ } (النور 13)



ويقع بعدها الفعل المضارع فتكون للحضِّ على الفعل (81) وطلبه، نحو قوله تعالى: 



{ لَوْ مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنْ الصَّادِقِينَ } (الحجر 7)



ولا يحذف الفعل بعدها إلا إذا دلَّ عليه دليلُ حالٍ أو دليلُ لفظ (82)؛ فدليلُ الحال نحو قولك لمن تراه يعطي: هلاَّ زيدا، أي: هلاَّ تعطي زيدا، ودليلُ اللفظ كقول جرير: 



تعُدُّونَ عَقْرَ النِّيبِ أفْضلَ مَجْدِكُم بَني ضَوْطَرَى لَولَا الكَمِيَّ المُقَنَّعَا(83)



أي: لو لا عددتم.



وهذا جميعه قد اكتسبته هذه الحروف بعد التركيب.



الحرف الثامن: حرف الشرط (إذما) 



وللتركيب مع هذا الحرف صورةٌ جديدة تُظهِر قوَّته وتمكَّنه؛ وذلك لأنَّ هذا الحرف مركبٌ من جزأين (إذ) و(ما)، والمتأمل في كلِّ جزءٍ منهما يلحظ التأثيرَ القوي الذي أحدثه " التركيب "؛ فالجزء الأول منه (إذ) وهي ظرفٌ للزمن الماضي (84)، أي إنَّها " اسم " (والدليل على اسميتها الإخبار بها، وإبدالها من الاسم، وتنوينها في غير ترنم، والإضافة إليها بغير تأويل، نحو: مجيئُك إذ جاء زيد، ورأيتك أمس إذ جئت، ويومئذٍ، و" بعد إذ هديتنا ")(85)، ولكن لمَّا كان في هذا الاسم كثيرٌ من خواص الحروف؛ فقد جاء على حرفين وهو مبنيٌّ ومبهم مفتقر إلى جملةٍ بعده توضحه وتبيِّنه(86)، ولمَّا كانت (المجازاة بابها الإبهام)(87)، سُوِّغ لهذا الاسم أن يدخل في باب " الجزاء " شريطة أن يُمنع عن الجملة الموضِّحة له، أي أن " يُكفَّ " عن الإضافة إليها، لذا جيء ب (ما) لتتركَّب معه وتكفَّه عن الإضافة كما كفت (إنَّ) و(كأنَّ) عن العمل(88)، إلَّا إنَّها مع " إذ " لازمة ومع " إنَّ " و" كأنَّ " غير لازمة، وهذا هو التغيير الذي حدث ل (ما) " الكافة " بعد تركيبها مع (إذ)، أمَّا (إذ) فإنها بعد أن تركَّبت مع (ما) تغيَّرت تغيراً تاماً، حيث إنها انتقلت من الاسمية إلى الحرفية، يقول سيبويه: (ولا يكون الجزاء في " حيث " ولا في " إذ " حتى يضمَّ إلى كل واحد منهما " ما " فتصير " إذ " مع " ما " بمنزلة: إنَّما وكأنَّما، ليست " ما " فيهما



 (أي: في إذ وحيث) بلغو، ولكن كلُّ واحدٍ منهما مع " ما " بمنزلة حرفٍ واحد)(89)، ولم يقف التغيير الذي أحدثه التركيب في هذا الاسم عند هذا الحدِّ، وإنَّما صرفه من الدلالة على الزمن الماضي إلى المستقبل؛ لأنَّ الشرط مختصٌّ بالمستقبل، يقول الجرجاني(90): (والتغيير في " إذ " … أنَّه يُصرف عن المضي إلى الاستقبال، ألا ترى أنَّ الجزاء لا يكون بالماضي، وقوله: إذ ما أتيتَ، بمنزلة قولك: إذ ما تأتِ، وتغيير المعنى يقتضي تغيير اللفظ، فإلزامه " ما " يدلُّ على تغيير معناه)(91).



الحرف التاسع: حرف الردع والزجر(92) (كلاَّ)



ويُنسب(93) القول بتركيبها إلى ثعلب(94)، فهي مركَّبة عنده من (كاف) التشبيه و(لا) النافية (وقال: إنَّما شُدِّدت لامها لتقوية المعنى، ولدفع توهم بقاء معنى الكلمتين)(95)، والمتتبع للمعاني المختلفة التي أدَّتها (كلاَّ) في جميع استعمالاتها سيتبيَّن له أنَّها لم يبقَ فيها أثرٌ للمعنيين " النفي " و" التشبيه "، وخير دليلٍ نسوقه على ذلك ورودها في السياق القرآني العظيم … عندما وردت (في ثلاثةٍ وثلاثين موضعا في خمس عشرة سورة ليس في النصف الأوَّل من ذلك شيء)(96)، وهي في جميع تلك المواضع قد أدَّت معانيَ مختلفة لم يكن النفي أو التشبيه أحدها؛ فقد جاءت على خمسة 



معانٍ(97):



أحدها: الردع والزجر، وذلك كقوله تعالى: 



{ أَيَطْمَعُ كُلُّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُدْخَلَ جَنَّةَ نَعِيمٍ كَلَّا } (المعارج 38، 39)



الثاني: تكون بمعنى " حقا "؛ وذلك كقوله تعالى: 



{ كَلَّا إنَّ الإنَّسَانَ لَيَطْغَى } (العلق 6)



الثالث: تكون بمعنى " ألا " الاستفتاحية؛ وذلك كقوله تعالى: 



{ الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ مُخْتَلِفُونَ كَلَّا سَيَعْلَمُونَ } (النبأ 3، 4)



الرابع: تكون بمعنى " إي " فتكون حرفَ تصديقٍ؛ كقوله تعالى: 



{ كَلَّا وَالْقَمَرِ } (المدثر 32)



الخامس: تكون ردًّا لما قبلها وهذا قريب من معنى الردع؛ وشاهده قوله تعالى(98):



{ أَطَّلَعَ الْغَيْبَ أَمْ اتَّخَذَ عِنْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَهْدًا كَلَّا } (مريم78، 79)



الحرف العاشر: حرف العطف(99) (إما) 



وهذا الحرف يُظهِر صفةً هامةً من صفات التركيب، وهي أنَّ الحرف إذا تركَّب مع حرفٍ آخر فإنَّه لا يصحُّ بحال استخدام أحدهما دون الآخر ليؤدِّي المعنى الذي كانا يؤدِّيانه معاً، وبهذا الفرق تختلف (إمَّا) العاطفة عن (إمَّا) الشرطية؛ حيث إنَّ كليهما مكوَّن من " إنْ " الشرطية و" ما " الزائدة، إلَّا إنَّ زيادة " ما " في الشرطية ليست واجبة، أمَّا زيادتها في العاطفة فواجبة(100)، يقول المبرِّد(101)، (إنَّ " إمَّا " هذه إنَّما هي " إنْ " ضُمَّت إليها " ما " لهذا المعنى، ولا يجوز حذف " ما " منها إلَّا أن يضطرَّ إلى ذلك شاعر … فأمَّا في المجازاة إذا قلت: إن تأتني آتك، وإن تقم أقم، فإنَّك إن شئت زدت " ما " كما تزيدها في سائر حروف الجزاء…فتقول على هذا إن شئت : إمَّا تأتني آتك، وإمَّا تقم أقم معك)(102).



وإنَّما قالوا إنَّ أصل (إمَّا) العاطفة " إنْ " الشرطية تركَّبت مع " ما " (لأنَّ المعنى في قولك: قام إمَّا زيد وإمَّا عمرو؛ وإنْ لم يكن قام زيد فقد قام عمرو) (103)، ولكنَّها مع هذا ابتعدت كثيراً بعد التركيب عن معنى الشرط؛ وذلك حينما أدَّت ما تؤديه (أو) العاطفة (104) من معنى " الشكِّ " في نحو: جاء إمَّا زيد وإمَّا عمرو ومعنى " الإبهام "؛ في نحو قوله عز وجل: 



{ وَآخَرُونَ مُرْجَوْنَ لِأَمْرِ اللَّهِ إمَّا يُعَذِّبُهُمْ وَإمَّا يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ } (التوبة 106)



ومعنى " التخيير "؛ في نحو قوله تعالى: 



{ إمَّا أَنْ تُعَذِّبَ وَإمَّا أَنْ تَتَّخِذَ فِيهِمْ حُسْنًا } (الكهف86)



ومعنى " الإباحة "؛ في نحو قوله تعالى:



{ فَإمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإمَّا فِدَاءً } (محمَّد 4)



ومعنى " التفصيل "؛ في نحو قوله تعالى: 



{ إنَّا هَدَيْنَاهُ السَّبِيلَ إمَّا شَاكِرًا وَإمَّا كَفُورًا } (الإنَّسان 3)



وكلَّها معانٍ لا يمكن أن تؤدِّيها (إنْ) وهي مفردة بسيطة.



وبعد هذا العرض المفصَّل لتركيب هذه الحروف وموقف النحاة منه نتوقف الآن لنستخلص أهمَّ الآثار التي يحدثها التركيب في حروف المعاني بالإضافة إلى تغيير معانيها، والتي من أهمها: 



-قلب معنى الحرف من النفي إلى الإيجاب؛ وذلك كما في حرف النفي (لا) عندما تركَّب مع همزة الإنكار، وأصبحا يدلاَّن على التنبيه والاستفتاح.



-قلب معنى الحرف من الإيجاب إلى النفي؛ وذلك كما في (أنْ) الناصبة للفعل المضارع الدالة على إمكان الفعل، فإنَّها بعد أن تركَّبت مع (لا) عادت تدلُّ على نفي إمكان الفعل. 



-إمكانية الوقوف على الحرف بعد أن كان يمتنع الوقوف عليه بتاتاً؛ وذلك كما في حرف العطف (بل) عندما تركَّب مع (الألف)، وأصبح حرفَ جوابٍ يوقَف عليه كباقي حروف الجواب.



-استغناءحرف الجرِّ عمَّا كان يتعلَّق به؛ وذلك كما في حرف التشبيه (الكاف) عندما تركب مع (إنَّ)، فإنَّه أصبح له صدر الجملة، ولم يعدْ بحاجة لشيءٍ متقدِّم عليه يتعلَّق به.



-جواز حذف الفعل بعده إذا دلَّ عليه دليل بعد أن كان فعله لا يُحذف إلاَّ في الضرورة؛ وذلك كما في حرف الجزم (لم) عندما تركَّب مع (ما) الزائدة، فقد أصبح من الممكن أن يُقال معه: شرف زيدٌ المدينةَ ولمَّا، أي: ولمَّا يدخلها. 



-انقلاب الحرف اسماً؛ وذلك كما في (لم) عندما تركَّب مع (ما)، فقد عُدَّ ظرفاً بمعنى (حين) في نحو: لمَّا جئتَ جئتُ.



-انقلاب الاسم حرفاً؛ وذلك كما في الظرف (إذ) عندما تركَّب مع (ما)، فإنَّه أصبح حرف شرطٍ يدلُّ على الزمن المستقبل بعد أن كان ظرفاً للزمن الماضي. 



-فَقْدُ الحرف لعمله؛ وذلك كما في حرف العطف (إمَّا) المركَّب من 



(إن) الشرطيَّة و(ما) الزائدة، فإنَّ (إنْ) بعد التركيب ابتعدت كثيراً عن معنى الشرط وعمله، وأصبحت تؤدِّي معاني (أو) العاطفة من شكٍّ وإبهامٍ وتخييرٍ وإباحةٍ وتفصيل...



-أنَّ الحرف المركَّب يختلف عن الحرف المزيد في أنَّ المركَّب لم تستعمله العرب إلاَّ بصورته المركَّبة، أمَّا المزيد فكما أنَّها استعملته مزيداً استعملته أيضاً وهو مجرَّد؛ وذلك كما في الحرف (إمَّا) فإنَّه لمَّا عُدَّ مركَّباً في باب العطف لم يُستخدم فيه إلاَّ مركَّباً، ولكن عندما عُدَّ مزيداً في باب الشرط استُخدم فيه بصورتيه المزيدة (إمَّا) والمجردة (إنْ)... والله أعلم 



الهوامش والتعليقات



(1) انظر:العين 3/211؛ تهذيب اللغة 5/12؛ المحكم 3/229؛ اللسان 9/41.



(2) أسرار العربية 12.



(3) انظر: ارتشاف الضرب 3/255. 



(4) انظر: شرح المفصَّل 1/28؛ جواهر الأدب 448. 



(5) هو يعيش بن علي بن يعيش، من كبار أئمة العربية، أخذ عن جلةٍ من العلماء، منهم: أبو اليمن الكندي، وأبو الفضل الطوس-ي، له مصنفات عدَّة منها: (شرح المفصَّل)، (شرح الملوكي لابن جني) توفي سنة (643ه).



 - انظر ترجمته في: إنباه الرواة 4/45؛ إشارة التعيين 388؛ البلغة 243؛ بغية الوعاة 2/351.



(6) شرح المفصَّل 1/65، وانظر: اللباب 2/33.



(7) شرح المفصَّل 8/80. 



(8) التعريفات 84.



(9) انظر: الأشباه والنظائر 1/94_100.



(10) على الرغم من أنَّ ابن الحاجب قد وضَّح في أماليه 4/118 أنَّ تسمية هذا الحرف بحرف 



(التنبيه) أولى من تسميته بحرف (الاستفتاح) إلَّا إنَّ رأي الإربلي الذي ردَّ به على ابن الحاجب كان أجدر بالأخذ؛ إذ يقول: (والصحيح عندي أنَّه حرف تنبيه إذا كان الغرض من إدخاله تنبيه المخاطب لئلا يفوته المقصود بغفلته عنه، وحرف استفتاح إذا كان الغرض مجرد تأكيد مضمون الجملة وتحقيقه). جواهر الأدب 416، وانظر: المغني 1/68.



(11) انظر: التخمير 4/91؛ شرح المفصَّل 8/115؛ جواهر الأدب 416؛ المغني 1/68؛ المنصف للشُّمنِّي 1/147، وينقل المرادي في الجنى 381 خلافا بين الزمخشري وابن مالك حول تركيب هذا الحرف مفاده: أنَّ ابن مالك يذهب إلى أنَّ (ألا) الاستفتاحيَّة بسيطة ووافقه في ذلك أبو حيَّان؛ لأنَّ الأصل عدم التركيب، ولأنَّه قد وقع بعدها " إنَّ " و" ربَّ " و" ليت " و" النداء " وهذه أشياء لايصلح (النفي) قبلها، أمَّا الزمخشري فقد ذهب إلى تركيب (ألا) وأراه الرأي الراجح، وأمَّا عن وقوع تلك الأشياء بعدها فذلك بعد أن تركبَّت وفقدت ما كان لها قبل التركيب. 



(12) لقد عقد السهيلي في أماليه 47 فصلاً بعنوان " أثر الاستفهام على أسلوب النفي ".



(13) هو عبد الله بن يوسف بن أحمد بن هشام الأنصاري، أحد أئمة العربية، قال عنه ابن خلدون: مازلنا ونحن بالمغرب نسمع أنه ظهر بمصر عالم بالعربية يقال له " ابن هشام " أنحى من سيبويه، من مصنفاته: (مغني اللبيب)، (شرح شذور الذهب)، (شرح قطر الندى) وغيرها. توفي سنة (761ه). 



 - انظر ترجمته في: الدرر الكامنة 2/ 415؛ النجوم الزاهرة 10/ 336؛ بغية الوعاة 2/68؛ شذرات الذهب 6/ 191؛ البدر الطالع 1/ 400.



(14) المغني 1/68، وانظر: الفريد للهمذاني 1/224.



(15) هو أبو القاسم جار الله محمود بن عمر الزمخشري، نحوي، لغوي، مفسِّر على مذهب المعتزلة، كان واسع العلم، متصفاً بالذكاء، من مصنفاته: (الكشاف)، (الإنموذج)، (الفائق في غريب الحديث) وغيرها، توفي سنة (538ه).



 - انظر ترجمته في: نزهة الألباء 290؛ إنباه الرواة 3/265؛ البلغة 220؛ بغية الوعاة 2/279؛ طبقات المفسرين للسيوطي 104.



(16) الكشاف 1/118. 



(17)هو عصام الدين إبراهيم بن محمد بن عرب شاه الإسفراييني، تلقَّى مباديء العلوم على يد والده، وجده لأمه، وتتلمذ على نور الدين الجامي، من مؤلفاته: (شرح الفريد)، 



(حاشية على الفوائد الضيائية)، توفي سنة (945ه) وقيل: (951ه). 



 - انظر ترجمته في: شذرات الذهب 8/291؛ هدية العارفين 1/26؛ الأعلام 1/66.



(18) شرح الفريد 480.



(19) انظر: التخمير 4/91.



(20) انظر: رصف المباني 165؛ الجنى 382.



(21) هو أبو الحسن علي بن محمد الهروي من العلماء بالنحو، والأدب، من أشهر مصنفاته: 



(الأزهية في علم الحروف) توفي سنة (415ه). 



 - انظر ترجمته في: إنباه الرواة 2/311؛ معجم الأدباء 14/248 – 249؛ بغية الوعاة 2/205؛ هدية العارفين 5/686. 



(22) الأزهية 165.



(23) من معلقته، انظر: شرح المعلقات السبع للزوزني 176.



(24) انظر: شرح الكافية للرضي 2/380.



(25) من معلقته، انظر: شرح المعلقات السبع للزوزني 146.



(26) انظر: الهمع 4/366.



(27) استشهد به سيبويه 2/307؛ وابن عصفور في المقرب 1/70؛ وابن يعيش في شرح المفصَّل 8/115؛ وابن هشام في المغني 2/373.



(28) الأمالي الشجريَّة 1/230.



(29) لأنَّ " الألف " قد يوقف به كما في نحو: رأيت زيدا، انظر: شرح اللمحة البدرية 2/376. 



(30) هو أبو زكريا يحيى بن زيادٍ بن عبد الله الفراء، إمام الكوفيين، ومن أوسعهم علما، قال عنه ثعلب: لو لا الفراء ما كانت لغة، من أشهر مصنفاته: (معاني القرآن)، وله أيضا: (المذكَّر والمؤنث)، (المقصور والممدود)، توفي سنة (207ه). 



 - انظر ترجمته في: طبقات النحويين 131؛ تاريخ العلماء النحويين 187؛ نزهة الألباء81؛ إنباه الرواة 4/7؛ إشارة التعيين 379؛ غاية النهاية 2/371.



(31) هو أحمد بن فارس بن زكريا اللغوي، أخذ عن أبي بكرٍ الخطيب روايةَ ثعلب، وأخذ عنه بديع الزمان الهمذاني، وغيره، من مصنفاته: (المجمل)، (مقاييس اللغة) و(جامع التأويل في تفسير القرآن). توفي سنة (395ه).



 - انظر ترجمته في: نزهة الألباء 235؛ إشارة التعيين 43؛ البلغة 61؛ بغية الوعاة 1/352؛ طبقات المفسرين للسيوطي 16. 



(32) انظر: لسان العرب 1/547؛ الأزهية 219.



(33) معاني الفراء 1/53، أمَّا عن النحاة الذين تكلموا عن تركيب هذا الحرف فقد رفضوا ذلك بعباراتٍ مختلفة فالرضي في شرح الكافية 4/428 يقول: (والأولى كونها حرفاً برأسها)، والإربلي في جواهر الأدب 448 يقول: (والصحيح الإفراد؛ لأنَّه الأصل، ولا موجب للمخالفة)، وأبوحيان في الارتشاف 3/261 يقول: (وأمَّا بلى فهو حرفٌ ثلاثي الوضع مرتجل، والألف من سنح الكلمة)، والمرادي في الجنى 420 يقول: (حرفٌ ثلاثي الوضع، والألف من أصل الكلمة)، وابن هشام في المغني 1/113 يقول: (حرف جوابٍ أصلي الألف).



(34) الصاحبي 207، وانظر: أمالي السُهيلي 44.



(35) هو أبو الفتح عثمان بن جني الموصلي، أخذ العربية عن أبي علي الفارسي، له تصانيف مشهورة منها: (الخصائص)، (سر صناعة الإعراب)، (المحتسب في شواذ القراءات)، (المنصف) وغيرها. توفي سنة (392ه). 



 - انظر ترجمته في: تاريخ العلماء النحويين 24؛ نزهة الألباء 244؛ إنباه الرواة 2/335؛ معجم الأدباء 12/81؛ البلغة 241؛ بغية الوعاة 2/132.



(36) الخصائص 1/317، وانظر: الكتاب 1/474؛ تأويل مشكل القرآن 528؛ الصاحبى 249؛ اللباب 1/205؛ شرح المفصَّل 8/81 82؛ شرح الكافية للرضي 4/369؛ جواهر الأدب 487؛ الجنى 568؛ المغني 1/191؛ الهمع 2/151، أمَّا المالقي في الرصف 284 285 فإنَّه رفض دعوى التركيب وساق لذلك عدَّة أدلة.



(37) سر صناعة الإعراب 1/304.



(38) شرح المفصَّل 8/82، وانظر: اللباب 1/205؛ الجنى 568.



(39) سر صناعة الإعراب 1/306.



(40) انظر: الجمل للزجاجي 51 52؛ أسرار العربية 148؛ شرح المفصَّل 8/54.



(41) معاني الفراء 1/465، وانظر: الإنَّصاف 1/208 – 218؛ المتبع 1/284؛ شرح الرضي على الكافية 4/372؛ جواهر الأدب 528؛ الجنى 617؛ المغني 1/291، وقد استحسن رأيه ابن يعيش في شرح المفصَّل 8/79.



(42) إنَّما قلنا هذا لأنَّ النحاة قد ردُّوا عليه رأيه وضعَّفوه؛ لأنَّه ليس من أقيستهم تركيب ثلاثة أشياء وجعلها حرفا واحدا، كما أنهم قد فنَّدوا حجَّته التي استدلَّ بها، وهي دخول " لام " التوكيد على خبر " لكنَّ " في بيت الشاهد كدخولها على خبر " إنَّ " بأنَّ اللام إمَّا أن تكون زائدة، وإمَّا أن يكون التقدير: ولكن إنَّني من حبها لكميد، فأدخل " اللام " في خبر " إنَّ ". 



 - انظر: اللامات للزجاجي 158؛ الخصائص 2/333، 3/92؛ المحتسب 2/29؛ شرح اللمع لابن برهان 1/87؛ المقتصد 1/572؛ البيان 2/107 – 108؛ اللباب 1/ 217 – 218، الأمالي النحوية لابن الحاجب 4/22؛ شرح ألفية ابن معطي 2/912؛ رصف المباني 134؛ الارتشاف 1/329؛ الجنى 402؛ المساعد 4/120، الهمع 2/116.



(43) شرح اللمحة البدرية 2/46، وانظر: الإرشاد 178؛ الفوائد الضيائية 2/351.



(44) شرح الفريد 252، وانظر: لباب الإعراب 1/218؛ الجنى 615.



(45) انظر: اللباب 1/48؛ شرح المفصَّل 8/110؛ البسيط 1/237؛ الهمع 4/313.



(46) انظر: الصاحبي 255؛ المقتصد 2/1092؛ التبصرة 1/405؛ شرح الكافية الشافية 3/1572؛ لباب الإعراب 449؛ جواهر الأدب 522.



(47) لنفي الفعل صورٌ متعددة، تختلف باختلاف الزمن " الدقيق " له؛ لأنَّ الماضي وإن كانت له دلالةٌ واحدة إلاَّ إنَّ أزمنته مختلفة وذلك من حيث قربه من الحال وبعده عنه، وكذلك المضارع، يقول سيبويه 1/460 (إذا قال " فَعَل " فإنَّ نفيه " لم يفعل " وإذا قال " قد فعل " فإنَّ نفيه " لمَّا يفعل " وإذا قال " لقد فعل " فإنَّ نفيه " ما فعل " لأنَّه كأنَّه قال " والله لقد فعل " فقال " والله ما فعل " وإذا قال " هو يفعل " أي: هو في حال فعل، فإنَّ نفيه " ما يفعل " وإذا قال " هو يفعل " ولم يكن الفعل واقعا، فنفيه " لا يفعل " وإذا قال " ليفعلن " فنفيه " لا يفعل " كأنَّه قال " والله ليفعلن " فقلت " والله لا يفعل " وإذا قال " سوف يفعل " فإنَّ نفيه " لن يفعل ").



(48) شرح المفصَّل 8/110، وانظر: شرح اللمع لابن برهان 2/366؛ شرح المقدمة المحسبة 1/243؛ التبصرة 1/405؛ المغني 1/278 – 279.



(49) هو أحمد بن عبد النور بن أحمد راشد المالقي النحوي، له من المصنفات: (رصف المباني في حروف المعاني)، (شرح الجزولية) وغير ذلك، توفي سنة (702ه). 



 – انظر ترجمته في: البلغة 59؛ الدرر الكامنة 1/207؛ بغية الوعاة 1/331.



(50) رصف المباني 351، وانظر: الكتاب 2/307؛ الخصائص 2/361؛ المتبع 2/521؛ جواهر الأدب 523.



(51) انظر: رصف المباني 351؛ جواهر الأدب 523.



(52)هو أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الغفار الفارسي، أخذ النحو عن الزجَّاج، وابن السرَّاج، وغيرهما، وبرع من تلاميذه نخبة من العلماء منهم: ابن جني، والربعي، والعيدي، وغيرهم، له مؤلفات جليلة القدر منها: (الإيضاح)، (التكملة)، (الحجة في القراءات) وغيرها. توفي سنة (377ه). 



 - انظر ترجمته في: نزهة الألباء 232؛ إنباه الرواة 1/308؛ إشارة التعيين 83؛ البلغة 80؛ غاية النهاية 1/206؛ بغية الوعاة 1/496.



(53) البغداديات 316.



(54) الفارسي يتبع في هذا ابنَ السرَّاج حيث يقول: (وتقول: لمَّا جئتَ جئتُ، فيصير ظرفا) الأصول 2/157، ووافقهما الزجَّاجي في حروف المعاني 11، والعكبري في اللباب2/48، بل إنَّ الإربلي عدَّها الحرفَ الوحيد المشترك بين الأسماء والحروف، انظر: جواهر الأدب 521، أمَّا سيبويه 2/312 فقد عدَّها حرفا مثل " لو "، وانظر: رصف المباني 354.



(55) البسيط 1/238.



(56) انظر: الكتاب 1/ 455؛ حروف المعاني 11؛ الأزهية 198؛ الأمالي الشجرية 3/145؛ رصف المباني 352 – 353؛ جواهر الأدب 521 – 522؛ المغني 1/281.



(57) هو الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي، أستاذ سيبويه، وأوَّل من استخرج علم العروض، عمل كتاب (العين)، وكان زاهدا في الدنيا، منقطعا إلى العلم. توفي سنة (170ه) وقيل: (175ه)



 - انظر ترجمته في: مراتب النحويين 54؛ أخبار النحويين البصريين 54؛ تاريخ العلماء النحويين 123؛ إنباه الرواة 1/376؛ غاية النهاية 1/275.



(58) انظر: الكتاب 1/407؛ المقتضب 2/8؛ معاني القرآن للزجاج 1/161؛ علل النحو 192؛ سر الصناعة 1/305؛ شرح المقدمة المحسبة 1/231؛ أسرار العربية 329؛ نتائج الفكر 130؛ اللباب 2/32؛ شرح المفصَّل 8/112



(59) هو سالم بن عبد الله كما في المحتسب 1/120، والقرطبي 3/14.



(60) انظر: المحتسب 1/120 – 121؛ إعراب القراءات الشواذ 1/241، 2/644، وقد عقد ابن جني في الخصائص 3/149 بابا بعنوان (باب في حذف الهمز وإبداله) ذكر فيه أمثلةً كثيرة على ذلك، ومع هذا نصَّ على أنَّه " غير مقيس" 



(61) هو أبو بشر عمرو بن عثمان بن قنبر، أخذ النحو عن الخليل ويونس وعيسى بن عمر، وأخذ اللغة عن أبي الخطاب الأخفش، وعمل كتابه الذي لم يُسبق إليه. توفي سنة (180ه). - انظر ترجمته في: أخبار النحويين البصريين 63؛ طبقات النحويين واللغويين 66؛ تاريخ العلماء النحويين 90؛ نزهة الألباء 54؛ إنباه الرواة 2/346؛ غاية النهاية 1/602.



(62) الكتاب 1/407، والرأي أيضا للمبرد في المقتضب 2/8، وانظر: شرح المفصَّل 8/112؛ الجنى 271 المغني 1/284.



(63) يبين الإربلي في جواهر الأدب 230 الفرق بين الموصول الحرفي والاسمي فيقول: (إنَّ الموصول الاسمي لابدَّ أن يكون في الصلة ضمير يعود إلى الموصول، والحرفي لا يحتاج إلى الضمير، فإذا قلت: أعجبني ما صنعت، إن قدَّرت ضميرا محذوفا، أي: صنعته، كانت " ما " موصولا اسميا مقدرةً بالذي، وإن لم تقدِّره، كانت حرفيا، أي: صنيعك).



(64) اللباب 2/33.



(65) هو أبو البركات عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن أبي سعيد الأنباري، قرأ النحو على أبي السعادات ابن الشجري، واللغة على أبي منصور الجواليقي، من مصنفاته: (أسرار العربية)، 



(الإنَّصاف في مسائل الخلاف)، (نزهة الألباء)، توفي سنة (577 ه). 



- انظر ترجمته في: إنباه الرواة 2/169؛ إشارة التعيين 185؛ البداية والنهاية 12/310؛ البلغة 133؛ بغية الوعاة 2/86 



(66) أسرار العربية 329، وانظر: علل النحو 192؛ نتائج الفكر 130؛ سر الصناعة 1/306؛ اللباب 2/33.



(67) انظر: المراجع السابقة، ويرى السُهيلي أنَّ تقدُّم معمول معمولها عليها لأنَّها (قد ضارعت " لم " لتقارب المعنى واللفظ، حتى قُدِّم عليها معمولُ فعلها، فقالوا: زيدا لن أضربَ، كما قالوا: زيدا لم أضربْ).



(68) نتائج الفكر 126، 130.



(69) هو أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أحمد السُهيلي، من أئمة النحو، واللغة، والقراءات، والتفسير، أخذ عن ابن العربي، وابن الطراوة، وغيرهما، من مصنفاته: (نتائج الفكر)، (الروض الأنف). توفي سنة (581ه). 



 - انظر ترجمته في: إشارة التعيين 182؛ غاية النهاية 1/371؛ بغية الوعاة 2/81؛ طبقات المفسرين للداودي 1/266.



(70) نتائج الفكر 130 – 131، وانظر: الغرَّة المخفية 1/160؛ شرح المفصَّل 8/111؛ شرح ألفية ابن معطي 1/339؛ شرح العوامل المائة 246؛ الهمع 4/94.



(71) لقد جمعها تحت عنوانٍ واحد الزمخشري في المفصَّل 315، وابن الشجري في أماليه 1/425، وابن الحاجب في الكافية 233، والإسفراييني في لباب الإعراب 467.



(72) انظر: الأمالي الشجريَّة 2/543؛ شرح المفصَّل 8/144؛ جواهر الأدب 483.



(73) انظر: الكتاب 1/407؛ علل النحو لابن الورَّاق 192؛ معاني الحروف للرماني 132؛ الأمالي الشجريَّة 2/543؛ شرح المفصَّل 8/144، وينقل الإربلي رأيا آخر يرى أنَّ "هل" من " هلاَّ " هي " هل " التي للحثِّ، ويقول: (ويضعِّفه عدم الاكتفاء بها دون " لا " مع أنَّه أولى، بل واجب؛ لأنَّ " لا " حينئذ تنفي الحثَّ، فيفوت الغرض) جواهر الأدب 483.



(74) انظر: الكتاب 2/306؛ معاني الفراء 2/377؛ الأمالي الشجريَّة 2/543؛ جواهر الأدب 483.



(75) انظر: الكتاب 2/306؛ معاني الحروف 124؛ الأمالي الشجريَّة 2/543 جواهر الأدب 483.



(76) وقد اقتبست اسم " ما المغيِّرة " من ابن الشجري في أماليه 2/568؛ وقد سمَّاها الاسم نفسه الدكتور " محمد بن عبد الرحمن المفدى " في كتابه " حديث ما " وجعلها أحدَ أنواع " ما " الزائدة. انظر: 131.



(77) انظر:حروف المعاني 3.



(78) انظر: المحكم 2/343.



(79) انظر: معاني الحروف 124؛ الغرَّة المخفية 1/160؛ الكافية 2330؛ لباب الإعراب 467؛ شرح الكافية 4/442 – 443؛ جواهر الأدب 483؛ الجنى 509؛ المغني 1/74.



(80) شرح المفصَّل 8/144، وانظر: الأمالي الشجريَّة 1/425؛ التخمير 4/130؛ رصف المباني 365.



(81) انظر: الغرَّة المخفية 1/160؛ شرح الكافية 4/442 – 443.



(82) انظر: الأمالي الشجريَّة 1/425؛ شرح الكافية 4/443.



(83) في ديوانه 2/907، وهو من شواهد: أبي عبيدة في المجاز 1/52؛ والمبرد في الكامل 1/363؛ والفارسي في الإيضاح 29، وابن جني في الخصائص 2/45؛ والصيمري في التبصرة 1/334؛ وابن الحاجب في الإيضاح 2/235 وابن مالك في شرح الكافية الشافية 3/1654.



(84) انظر: المقتضب 2/54؛ الصاحبي 196 –197؛ شرح المفصَّل 7/46.



(85) ارتشاف الضرب 2/234.



(86) انظر: رصف المباني 148 – 149.



(87) التبصرة 408.



(88) انظر: المقتصد 2/1115؛ شرح المفصَّل 7/46 – 47؛ رصف المباني 148، ويعلِّل الجرجاني ذلك بقوله: (وليكون فعل الشرط واقعا في حكم الابتداء وصدر الكلام).



(89) الكتاب 1/131، وانظر: التبصرة 1/408؛ المقرب 1/274؛ الجنى 508؛ المغني 1/87.



(90) هو أبو بكر عبد القاهر بن عبد الرحمن الجرجاني، إمام في العربية، واللغة، والبلاغة، وهو أوَّل من دوَّن علم المعاني، أخذ النحو عن أبي الحسين بن عبد الوارث الفارسي وأخذ 



عنه علي الفصيحي له مصنفات كثيرة منها: (المقتصد في شرح الإيضاح)، (دلائل الإعجاز)، (أسرار البلاغة). توفي سنة (471ه).



 - انظر ترجمته في: نزهة الألباء 264؛ إنباه الرواة 2/188؛ إشارة التعيين 188؛ البلغة134؛ بغية الوعاة 2/106 



(91) المقتصد 2/1115، وانظر: المتَّبع 2/531؛ شرح المفصَّل 7/47.



(92) هكذا سمَّاها سيبويه 2/312.



(93) نسبه إليه كلٌّ من: القيسي في شرح " كلا " و" بلى " و" نعم " 22، وأبو حيان في الارتشاف 3/262، وابن هشام في المغني 1/188، والسيوطي في الهمع 4/384، أمَّا ابن فارس في الصاحبي 250 فقال: (زعم ناس) دون أن ينسبها إلى أحد، وكذلك الإربلي في جواهر الأدب 506 



(94) هو أبو العباس أحمد بن يحيى بن سيار الشيباني، من أئمة الكوفيين في النحو، واللغة، وله معرفة بالقراءات، أخذ عنه جُلَّة من العلماء منهم: علي بن سليمان الأخفش، وأبو عمر الزاهد، له (كتاب في القراءات)، (كتاب الفصيح)، وغيرهما، توفي سنة (291ه). – انظر ترجمته في: مراتب النحويين 151؛ طبقات النحويين واللغويين 141-150؛ تاريخ العلماء النحويين 181؛ نزهة الألباء 173؛ إنباه الرواة 1/173-186؛ بغية الوعاة 1/396.



(95) المغني 1/188، وانظر: شرح " كلا " 22؛ الارتشاف 3/262؛ الهمع 4/384.



(96) شرح " كلا " 27، وانظر: الهمع 4/384.



(97) انظر: الكتاب 2/312؛ تأويل ابن قتيبة 558؛ معاني القرآن للزجَّاج 3/345؛ حروف المعاني 11؛ الصاحبي 250، شرح " كلا " 23 – 26؛ شرح الكافية للرضي 4/478؛ الارتشاف 3/262؛ الدرَّ المصون 7/637؛ الهمع 4/384؛ شرح الفريد 494.



(98) هذا هو الموضع الأوَّل الذي وردت فيه (كلَّا) في القرآن الكريم.



(99) تسميتها بحرف عطف إنَّما هو من باب " التجوز " وإلَّا فإنَّ الرأي الراجح فيها عدم عدها من حروف العطف ويوضِّح ذلك ابن الشجري في أماليه 3/126 فيقول: (" إمَّا " ليست من حروف العطف، كما زعم بعض النحويين؛ لأنَّه لا يخلو أن تكون الأولى منهما عاطفة أو الثانية، فلا يجوز أن تكون الثانيةُ عاطفةً؛ لأنَّ الواو معها، والواو هي الأصل في العطف، فإن جعلت " إمَّا " عاطفة فقد جمعت بين عاطفين، ولا يجوز أن تكون الأولى عاطفة؛ لأنَّها تقع بين العامل والمعمول، كقولك: خرج إمَّا زيد وإمَّا بكر، ولقيت إمَّا زيداً وإمَّا بكرا، فهل عَطَفَتِ الفاعلَ على رافعه، أو المفعولَ على ناصبه؟ … وإنَّما ذكرها مَن ذكرها من النحويين في حروف العطف تقريبا؛ لأنَّها بمعنى " أو " ولأنَّ إعراب ما بعد الثانية كإعراب ما قبلها). 



(100) انظر: الكتاب 2/67؛ كتاب الشعر 1/89؛ الأزهية 142؛ الأمالي الشجريَّة 3/127؛ اللباب 1/426؛ التسهيل 176؛ شرح الكافية للرضي 4/402 – 403؛ شرح ألفية ابن معطي 1/782؛ الجنى 210؛ المساعد 2/463؛ المغني 1/59؛ الهمع 5/255؛ شرح الفريد 469.



(101) هو أبو العباس محمد بن يزيد الأزدي الثمالي، من أئمة النحاة البصريين، ابتدأ بقراءة كتاب سيبويه على الجرمي، وأكمله على االمازني، من أشهر مصنفاته: (الكامل)، (المقتضب).توفي سنة (286ه).



 - انظر ترجمته في: مراتب النحويين 135؛ أخبار النحويين البصريين 105؛ طبقات النحويين واللغويين 101؛ تاريخ العلماء النحويين 53؛ غاية النهاية 2/280.



(102) المقتضب 3/28 – 29، وانظر: الكتاب 1/135.



(103) اللباب 1/426، وانظر: المساعد 2/463.



(104) انظر الفرق بين (إمَّا) و(أو) في شرح الكافية للرضي 4/401؛ الهمع 5/252 



المصادر والمراجع



1- القرآن الكريم 



2- أخبار النحويين البصريين ومراتبهم وأخذ بعضهم عن بعض، لأبي سعيد السيرافي، تحقيق: محمد إبراهيم البنا، دار الاعتصام، الطبعة الأولى، 1405ه 1985م. 



3- ارتشاف الضرب من لسان العرب لأبي حيَّان الأندلسي، تحقيق د. مصطفى أحمد النحاس، مطبعة المدني، المؤسسة السعودية بمصر، القاهرة، الطبعة الأولى، ج1 1404ه 1984م، ج2 1408ه 1987م ج3 1409ه 1989م. 



4 - الإرشاد إلى علم الإعراب للكيشي، تحقيق: د. عبد الله علي الحسيني البركاتي، د. محسن سالم العميري، مركز إحياء التراث الإسلامي، مكة المكرمة، الطبعة الأولى 1410ه 1989م. 



 5 - الأزهية في علم الحروف، لعلي بن محمد الهروي، تحقيق: عبد المعين الملوحي، مطبوعات مجمع اللغة العربية، دمشق، الطبعة (بدون)، 1391ه 1971م. 



6 - أسرار العربية لأبي البركات الأنباري، تحقيق: محمد بهجة البيطار، من مطبوعات المجمع العلمي العربي، دمشق، الطبعة (بدون) 1377ه – 1957م



7- إشارة التعيين وتراجم النحاة واللغويين لعبد الباقي بن عبد المجيد اليماني، تحقيق: عبد المجيد دياب، مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث، الرياض، الطبعة الأولى، 1406ه



8- الأشباه والنظائر في النحو للسيوطي، تحقيق: طه عبد الرءوف سعد، مكتبة الكليَّات الأزهرية، القاهرة، الطبعة (بدون)، 1395ه 1975م.



9- الأصول في النحو لابن السراج، تحيقيق: د. عبد الحسين الفتلي، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1405ه 1985م.



10- إعراب القراءات الشواذ للعكبري، دراسة وتحقيق: محمد السيد أحمد عزوز، عالم الكتب، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1417ه 1996م 



11- الأعلام لخير الدين الزركلي، دار العلم للملايين، بيروت، الطبعة التاسعة، 1990م.



12- أمالي السُهيلي في النحو واللغة والحديث والفقه، تحقيق: محمد إبراهيم البنا، مطبعة السعادة، مصر، الطبعة الأولى، 1390ه 1970م.



13- الأمالي النحوية لابن الحاجب، تحقيق: هادي حسن حمودي، مكتبة النهضة العربية، وعالم الكتب، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1405ه 1985م.



14- إنباه الرواة على أنباه النحاة، لأبي الحسن القفطي، تحقيق: محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة، ومؤسسة الكتب الثقافية، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى 1406 ه 1986م.



15- الإنَّصاف في مسائل الخلاف بين النحويين البصريين والكوفيين لأبي البركات الأنباري، ومعه كتاب الإنتصاف من الإنصاف لمحمد محي الدين عبد الحميد، دار الجيل، مكان النشر (بدون)، الطبعة (بدون)، 1982م.



16- الإيضاح العضدي لأبي علي الفارسي، تحقيق: د. حسن شاذلي فرهود، مطبعة دار التأليف، مصر، الطبعة الأولى، 1389ه 1969م.



17- الإيضاح في شرح المفصَّل لابن الحاجب، تحقيق: د. موسى بناي العليلي، وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية، مطبعة العاني، بغداد، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



18- إيضاح المكنون في الذيل على كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون لإسماعيل باشا البغدادي، مكتبة المثنى، بغداد، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



19- البداية والنهاية لابن كثير، مكتبة المعارف، بيروت، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



20- البدر الطالع بمحاسن من بعد القرن السابع، للشوكاني، ويليه الملحق التابع للبدر الطالع للمؤرخ محمد بن محمد بن يحيى زبارة اليمني، مكتبة ابن تيمية، القاهرة، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



21- البسيط في شرح جمل الزجاجي لابن أبي الربيع، تحقيق ودراسة: د. عيَّاد الثبيتي، دار الغرب الإسلامي، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1407ه 1986م.



22- بغية الوعاة في طبقات اللغويين والنحاة، لجلال الدين السيوطي، تحقيق: محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، دار الفكر، مكان النشر (بدون)، الطبعة الثانية 1399ه 1979م.



23- البلغة في تراجم أئمة النحو واللغة لمحمد بن يعقوب الفيروز آبادي، تحقيق: محمد المصري، من منشورات مركز المخطوطات والتراث، الكويت، الطبعة الأولى، 1407ه 1987م.



24- تاريخ العلماء النحويين من البصريين والكوفيين وغيرهم، لأبي المحاسن المعري التنوخي، تحقيق: عبد الفتاح الحلو، منشورات إدارة الثقافة والنشر بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، الطبعة (بدون) 1401ه 1981م.



25- تأويل مشكل القرآن لابن قتيبة، شرحه ونشره: السيد أحمد صقر، دار التراث، القاهرة، الطبعة الثانية 1393ه 1973م.



26- التبصرة والتذكرة للصيمري، تحقيق: د. فتحي أحمد مصطفى، مركز البحث العلمي وإحياء التراث الإسلامي، مكة المكرمة، الطبعة الأولى 1402ه 1982م.



27- تسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد لابن مالك، تحقيق: د. محمد كامل بركات، دار الكتاب العربي للطباعة والنشر، مكان النشر (بدون) الطبعة (بدون) 1387ه 1967م.



28- التعريفات للشريف الجرجاني، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، لبنان، الطبعة الثالثة، 1408ه 1988م.



29- تهذيب اللغة لأبي منصور الأزهري، المؤسسة المصرية العامة للتأليف والأنَباء والنشر، الطبعة (بدون)، 1384ه 1964م.



30- الجمل في النحو للزجاجي، تحقيق: د. علي توفيق الحمد، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، دار الأمل، الأردن، الطبعة الأولى، 1404ه 1984م.



31- الجنى الداني في حروف المعاني للمرادي، تحقيق: د. فخر الدين قباوة، محمد نديم فاضل، دار الآفاق الجديدة، بيروت، الطبعة الثانية، 1403ه 1983م.



32- جواهر الأدب في معرفة كلام العرب، لعلاء الدين الإربلي، شرح وتحقيق: د.حامد أحمد نيل، جامعة الأزهر، كلية اللغة العربية، توزيع: مكتبة النهضة المصرية، القاهرة، الطبعة (بدون) 1403ه 1983م.



33- حديث (ما) أقسامها وأحكامها للدكتور محمد بن عبد الرحمن المفدى، النادي الأدبي، الرياض، الطبعة (بدون)، 1400ه 1980م.



34- حروف المعاني للزجاجي، تحقيق: د. علي توفيق الحمد، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، دار الأمل، الأردن، الطبعة الثانية، 1406ه 1986م.



35- الخصائص لابن جني، تحقيق: محمد علي النجار، دار الهدى، بيروت، الطبعة الثانية، التاريخ (بدون).



36- الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المائة الثامنة لابن حجر العسقلاني، تحقيق: محمد سيد جاد الحق، دار الكتب الحديثة، مصر، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



37- الدرّ المصون في علوم الكتاب المكنون للسمين الحلبي، تحقيق: د. أحمد محمد الخرَّاط، دار القلم، دمشق، الطبعة الأولى 1408ه 1987م.



38- رصف المباني في شرح حروف المعاني للمالقي، تحقيق: د. أحمد محمد الخرَّاط، دار القلم، دمشق، الطبعة الثانية، 1405ه 1985م.



39- سر صناعة الإعراب لابن جني، تحقيق: د. حسن هنداوي، دار القلم، دمشق، الطبعة الأولى، 1405ه 1985م.



40- شذرات الذهب في أخبار من ذهب لابن العماد الحنبلي، دار المسيرة، بيروت، الطبعة الثانية، 1399ه 1979م.



41- شرح ألفية ابن معطي لابن جمعة الموصلي، تحقيق: د. علي موسى الشوملي، مكتبة الخريجي، الرياض، الطبعة الأولى 1405ه 1985م.



42- شرح العوامل المائة لخالد الأزهري، تحقيق وتقديم وتعليق: د. البدراوي زهران، دار المعارف، القاهرة، الطبعة الأولى، 1983م.



43- شرح الفريد لعصام الدين الإسفراييني، تحقيق: نوري ياسين حسين، المكتبة الفيصلية، مكة المكرمة، الطبعة الأولى، 1405ه 1985م.



44- شرح الكافية في النحو للرضي الاستراباذي، صحَّحه وعلق عليه: يوسف حسن عمر، منشورات جامعة بنغازي، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



45- شرح الكافية الشافية لابن مالك، تحقيق: د. عبد المنعم هريدي، مركز البحث العلمي وإحياء التراث الإسلامي، مكة المكرمة، الطبعة الأولى، 1402ه 1982م.



46- شرح كلاَّ وبلى ونعم، والوقف على كلِّ واحدة منهن في كتاب الله عز وجل للقيسي، تحقيق: د. أحمد حسن فرحات، دار المأمون للتراث، دمشق، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1404ه-1983م.



47- شرح اللمحة البدرية في علم العربية، لابن هشام الأنصاري، تحقيق: د.صلاح راوي، مطبعة حسان، القاهرة، الطبعة الثانية، التاريخ (بدون).



48- شرح اللمع لابن برهان العكبري، تحقيق: د. فائز فارس، من منشورات المجلس الوطني للثقافة والفنون والآداب، الكويت، الطبعة الأولى، 1404ه-1984م.



49- شرح المفصَّل لابن يعش، عالم الكتب، بيروت، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



50- شرح المفصَّل في صنعة الإعراب الموسوم بالتخمير للخوارزمي، تحقيق: د. عبد الرحمن العثيمين، دار الغرب الإسلامي، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1990م.



51- شرح المقدمة الجزولية الكبير للشلوبين، تحقيق: د. تركي بن سهو العتيبي، مكتبة الرشد، الرياض، الطبعة الأولى، 1413ه 1993م.



52- شرح المقدمة المحسبة لابن بابشاذ، تحقيق: خالد عبد الكريم، الناشر (بدون)، الكويت، الطبعة الأولى، 1977م.



53- كتاب الشعر أو شرح الأبيات المشكلة الإعراب للفارسي، تحقيق وشرح: د. محمود محمد الطناحي، مكتبة الخانجي، القاهرة، الطبعة الأولى، 1408ه 1988م.



54- الصاحبي لابن فارس، تحقيق: السيد أحمد صقر، مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي وشركاه القاهرة، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



55- طبقات المفسرين للداودي، تحقيق: علي محمد عمر، مكتبة وهبة، مصر، الطبعة الأولى، 1392ه-1972م.



56- طبقات المفسرين للسيوطي، دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



57- طبقات النحويين واللغويين للزبيدي، تحقيق: محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، دار المعارف، القاهرة، الطبعة الثانية، التاريخ (بدون).



58- علل النحو لابن الورَّاق، تحقيق ودراسة: محمود جاسم محمد الدرويش، مكتبة الرشد، الرياض، الطبعة الأولى، 1420ه 1999م.



59- العين، للخليل بن أحمد، تحقيق: د. مهدي المخزومي، د. إبراهيم السامرائي، دار ومكتبة الهلال، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



60- غاية النهاية في طبقات القراء لابن الجزري، عنى بنشره: ج. برجستراسر، مكتبة المتنبي، القاهرة، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



61- الغرّة المخفية لابن الخباز، تحقيق: حامد محمد العبدلي، دار الأنبار، بغداد، الرمادي، مطبعة العاني، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



62- الفريد في إعراب القرآن المجيد للهمذاني، تحقيق: د. محمد حسن النمر (الجزء الأول والثاني) د. فؤاد علي مخيمر (الجزء الثالث والرابع)، دار الثقافة، قطر، الطبعة الأولى، 1411ه 1991م.



63- الفوائد الضيائية (شرح كافية ابن الحاجب) للجامي، تحقيق: د. أسامة طه الرفاعي، وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية، العراق، الطبعة (بدون).



64- الكامل للمبرد، تحقيق: محمد أحمد الدالي، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، الطبعة الثانية، 1413ه 1993م.



65- الكتاب لسيبويه، المطبعة الأميرية ببولاق، مصر، الطبعة الأولى، 1316ه.



66- الكشَّاف عن حقائق غوامض التنزيل وعيون الأقاويل في وجوه التأويل، للزمخشري، رتَّبه وضبطه وصحَّحه: مصطفى حسين أحمد، دار الكتاب العربي، بيروت، الطبعة (بدون) 1406ه 1986م.



67- اللامات للزجاجي، تحقيق: مازن المبارك، دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع، دمشق، الطبعة الثانية، 1405ه 1975م.



68- لباب الإعراب لتاج الدين الإسفراييني، تحقيق: بهاء الدين عبد الوهاب عبد الرحمن، دار الرفاعي، الرياض، الطبعة الأولى، 1405ه 1984م.



69- اللباب في علل البناء والإعراب للعكبري، تحقيق: د. عبد الإله نبهان، دار الفكر المعاصر، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1414ه 1993م.



70- لسان العرب لابن منظور، دار صادر، بيروت، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



71- المتبع في شرح اللمع للعكبري، دراسة وتحقيق: د. عبد الحميد حمد الزوي، منشورات: جامعة قاريونس، بنغازي، الطبعة الأولى، 1994م.



72- مجاز القرآن لأبي عبيدة معمَّر بن المثنى، تحقيق: د. محمد فؤاد سزكين، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، الطبعة الثانية، 1401ه 1981م.



73- المحتسب في تبيين وجوه شواذ القراءات والإيضاحات عنها لابن جني، تحقيق: علي النجدي ناصف، د. عبد الحليم النجار، د. عبد الفتاح شلبي. المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية، مصر، الطبعة (بدون) 1386ه (الجزء الأول) 1389ه (الجزء الثاني).



74- مراتب النحويين لأبي الطيب اللغوي، تحقيق: محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، دار نهضة مصر، القاهرة، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



75- المسائل المشكلة المعروفة بالبغداديات لأبي علي الفارسي، تحقيق: صلاح الدين السكاوي، وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية، بغداد، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



76- معاني الحروف لأبي الحسن الرماني، تحقيق: د. عبد الفتاح إسماعيل شلبي، دار الشروق، جدة، الطبعة الثالثة، 1404ه 1984م.



77- معاني القرآن للفراء، عالم الكتب، بيروت، الطبعة الثالثة، 1403ه 1983م.



78- معاني القرآن وإعرابه للزجاج، تحقيق: د. عبد الجليل شلبي، عالم الكتب، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1408ه-1988م.



79- معجم الأدباء لياقوت الحموي، راجعته وزارة المعارف العمومية، دار إحياء التراث العربي، بيروت، الطبعة الأخيرة، التاريخ (بدون).



80- مغني اللبيب عن كتب الأعاريب لابن هشام، تحقيق: محمد محي الدين عبد الحميد، مكتبة ومطبعة: محمد علي صبيح وأولاده، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



81- المفصَّل في علم العربية للزمخشري، وبذيله كتاب المفضَّل في شرح أبيات المفصَّل لبدر الدين النعساني الحلبي، دار الهلال، بيروت، الطبعة الأولى، 1993م.



82- المقتصد في شرح الإيضاح، لعبد القاهر الجرجاني، تحقيق: كاظم المرجان، وزارة الثقافة والإعلام، العراق، الطبعة (بدون) 1982م.



83- المقتضب لأبي العباس المبَّرد، تحقيق: محمد عبد الخالق عضيمة، عالم الكتب، بيروت، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



84- المقرب لابن عصفور الإشبيلي، تحقيق: أحمد عبد الستار الجواري، عبد الله الجبوري، رئاسة ديوان الأوقاف، إحياء التراث الإسلامي، العراق، الطبعة الأولى، 1391ه 1971م.



85- المنصف من الكلام على مغني ابن هشام للشُّمنِّي، وبهامشه شرح الدماميني على متن المغني، المطبعة البهية، مصر، الطبعة والتاريخ(بدون).



86- نتائج الفكر في النحو للسُهيلي، تحقيق: د. محمد إبراهيم البنا، دار الرياض للنشر والتوزيع، الرياض، الطبعة الثانية، 1404ه 1984م.



87- النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك مصر والقاهرة لابن تغري بردي، طبعة مصوّرة عن طبعة دار الكتب، وزارة الثقافة والإرشاد القومي، المؤسسة العامة للتأليف والترجمة والطباعة، الطبعة والتاريخ (بدون).



88- نزهة الألباء في طبقات الأدباء لأبي البركات الأنباري، تحقيق: إبراهيم السامرائي، مكتبة المنار، الأردن، الطبعة الثالثة، 1405ه 1985م.



89- هدية العارفين في أسماء المؤلفين وآثار المصنفين لإسماعيل باشا البغدادي، طبع بعناية وكالة المعارف، استانبول، 1951م، منشورات مكتبة المثنى، بغداد.



90- همع الهوامع للسيوطي، تحقيق: د. عبد العال سالم مكرم، دار البحوث العلمية، الكويت، الطبعة (بدون)، ج1، 1394ه-1975م، ج2، 1395ه 1975م، ج3 1397ه 1977م، ج4، ج5، 1399ه 1979،ج6،ج7،1400ه، 1980م.






http://www.uqu.edu.sa/majalat/sharia...g22/mg-013.htm

----------


## حاتم الفرائضي

أثابك الله أخي

----------

